
Askyourprice – Bid on workers to do jobs for you. The ebay of job bidding - askyourprice
http://www.askyourprice.me/index.php
======
anotheryou
Hi, that's an interesting concept. A few UI suggestions to get it started:

\- just grab some bootstrap theme and re-do the design (create a clear
hierarchy of most to least important and implement it in the design, too)

\- show how bidding works, even if it will just prompt me to create an account
first when I actually try to submit.

\- I see one insert, there should be 3 at least, even if 2 of them are
examples (but you should be able to find 3 people...)

~~~
askyourprice
Thanks, I'm going to work on it tonight!!! I got a few ideas for the site. But
thanks for the comments.

------
askyourprice
Thanks for all the comments. Like I said, I'm going to work on the design a
little.

------
TokyoKid
A better idea than a race to the bottom. Needs some front-end work.

~~~
askyourprice
Thanks, I'm going to work on the design a little. But thanks for the comments.

